# WOC-Name Your Favorite Pink L/S or L/G



## braidey (Mar 24, 2008)

What is your favorite pink l/s or l/g?


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a shame that my faveorite lip products are LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Style it up lip stick (Barbie loves MAC)
2N (N collection) and Totally it (Fafi) lipglasses

Most of my MAC lip products are LE, i wish they would stop withe the LE so that i can shop from the permanent line! LOL


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would say pink poodle l/g and up the amp l/s


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 24, 2008)

Lipstick-Sweetie, Delish, Fabby, Creme De La Femme
Lipgloss-Pinkarat lusterglass!!!!!! Totally It, Style Minx, Cellopink


----------



## damsel (Mar 24, 2008)

hug me l/s 
bare s/s


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 24, 2008)

up the amp lip stick
flash mode lustreglass


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It's a shame that my faveorite lip products are LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Style it up lip stick (Barbie loves MAC)
2N (N collection) and Totally it (Fafi) lipglasses

Most of my MAC lip products are LE, i wish they would stop withe the LE so that i can shop from the permanent line! LOL_

 
AMEN to that!  
My fave pink l/s is also d/c (LE), Lovemate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also love Pop Mode l/g, which is perm, thank goodness.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ditto on Pinkarat Lustreglass. 

Don't have a fave pink l/s yet.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2008)

pinkarat and flashmode

i haven't tried any lipsticks but i wanna try lustering or G.A.T(thats in the perm line right)


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 24, 2008)

Fun N Sexy,lovelorn (worn with nightmoth liner) and captive l/s .


----------



## d n d (Mar 24, 2008)

Viva Glam V (is that really considered a pink?)  Perfect pinky-brown color in my opinion.
Pop mode is good too.


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Another one for Pop Mode! Luvs it!
I also like Flattering ~ Mattene & Plum Dandy (it more pink on me, it counts darnit!)


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 24, 2008)

lipglass: Cultured, Cult Fave (Fafi), Heartfelt Pink
lipstick: Syrup (pretty soft pink)


----------



## mslitta (Mar 24, 2008)

I must say that I love totally it from the Fafi collection. I think that is the color. The hot pink one.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 25, 2008)

I need to sell my pop mode, its too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favs are cultured, oyster girl, sock hop, hothouse and oh baby


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 25, 2008)

Up the Amp L/S It's so pretty!!! Pop mode and Cult Fave L/G......


----------



## jomar_makeup (Mar 25, 2008)

L/S - Kinda sexy and Angel


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

I like VG V l/s and Cultured l/g.  I also like NYX La~La lip gloss.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't have a favorite pink lipstick.  My favorite lipglass is Prrr.  I loooooove it!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 25, 2008)

My fav right now is Barbie Pink lipgloss from NYX! I lurve it.


----------



## mishameesh (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't just pick one fave!  Here's a few that I just love!
Lipstick:
MAC Utterly Frivolous, Girl About Town, Fun n Sexy, Sweetie, Lustering, Rock Out, Bombshell 
Shiseido SL11, Revlon CS Raspberry Mousse #265

Lipgloss:
MAC Glamoursun, Pink Poodle, Totally It, 2N, Cultured, She Boom
Lancome JT Bubblegum, Dior Addict Ultra Gloss #557, Guerlain Kisskiss gloss Rose Peche, CG Fruit Spritzers Raspberry Splash, Loreal Watermelon Crush 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 25, 2008)

Lipstick- snob,real doll, melrose mood and  blankety.. Its a pinky nude so I hope it counts 

Lipglass-starlet kiss,sugar trance and my fave of all time.. Angel cream plush glass!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

Lipstick: Pink Maribu, Scant
Lipglass: Pop Mode, Flashmode, Nymphette, Viva Glam VI, Gadabout, and Luxuriate which looks pink on me (I love this lipglass)


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2008)

Astarte Lipstick in Godiva
MAC's Girl About Town Lipstick
Pink Poodle lipglass


----------



## braidey (Mar 26, 2008)

Victoria Secret's Beauty Rush l/g: pink lemonade and punchy

Lancome color fever l/g: blazing pink, volcanic pink, and aflame

Interface l/g: sorbet and pink kisses

MAC l/g: heartfelt pink, hothouse, flashmode, and sweetie

Maybelline shinylicious l/g: berrybella

Black Radiance l/g: patent pink and pink flame


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 26, 2008)

mac l/g:
2n
starlet kiss
nymphette
viva glam vi
flash mode
starlet kiss
soft & slow (kind of pinkish)


mac l/s:
bombshell
pink packed
longstem rose
kinda sexy 
sandy b
3n
hue
pleasureseeker


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 27, 2008)

Girl About Town, Utterly Frivolous, and Flowerplay Lipsticks
Cult Fave, Racy 3D Glass, VGVI SE, and Totally It Lipglasses

Also almost all the Liplicious pink glosses (from B&BW)


----------



## Reslnt1 (Mar 27, 2008)

lovelorn l/s and Cultured l/g


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 27, 2008)

Lipglosses:
MAC Hothouse lipglass
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush in Cupquake
Covergirl Wetslicks in Glamourpuss

Lipstick:
The closest one I have to pink is L'oreal Infallible in Rosebud which is a neutral rose.


----------



## britty_bear (Mar 28, 2008)

lustering l/s and lychee luxe l/g even tho it's kinda corallish...lol!


----------



## dazzle (Mar 29, 2008)

pink poodle and up the amp


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

pink poodle and Lovelorn!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_My fav right now is Barbie Pink lipgloss from NYX! I lurve it._

 
Cool.  I am waiting to get mine from CherryCulture (on backorder)


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 1, 2008)

I used BE Buxom in Kanani the other day and it's gorgeous!


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 1, 2008)

Girl About Town l/s
Wonderstruck l/g
Craving l/s
Up the Amp l/s (purple, but it's awesome)
Flashmode l/g
Palatial l/g (I really hope it hasn't been discontinued)

Anything pink, I'm on it!


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 7, 2008)

Pink Poodle, 3d Wondershine, and Sock Hop (peachy coral lol), and Style Minx!

L/S- Mattene Poise and Clinique Pink Posh (neutral)


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

Nymphette, Bingo!, Pinkarat, BLM Beauty Pack and BB Sugar Pink. It's time to add a pink lipstick though.


----------



## shellyshells (Apr 8, 2008)

l/s- Sweetie, Syrup, See Sheer, Frenzy, Delish

l/g- Lychee Luxe, Oyster Girl, Cult Fave, Pinkarat, Wonderstruck

s/s- Pink D'Lush, Long Stem Rose, Funshine


----------



## BelleGoddess (Apr 9, 2008)

MAC:  Dreamy, Morning Glory, Star Nova


----------



## milamonster (Apr 12, 2008)

the latest viva glam se and reg
i like star nova,  flashmode 
orgasm from nars


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 12, 2008)

Rimmel Adorable
MAC Sweetie
Rimmel lipgloss in East end snob and Snog


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 13, 2008)

i love NYX in lollipop,though its a peachy color.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually just make my own lipsticks but i really would like to try SNOB its been calling my name for a few months now! Also girl about town and full fuchsia


----------



## sofabean (Apr 26, 2008)

My most favorite is MAC Politely Pink
It's a frosty light pink


----------



## anmackey85 (Apr 26, 2008)

pink poodle l/g
girl about town l/s
immodest l/s


----------



## neezer (Apr 27, 2008)

MAC's Rebel and Hollywood Nights


----------



## amber_j (Apr 30, 2008)

Girl About Town l/s is my #1 choice at the moment. I can't wait to wear this when summer finally comes to the UK.

No favourite l/g just yet, but I've got my eye on Pink Poodle...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 30, 2008)

MAC Lure l/s
MAC Viva Glam VI l/g


----------



## makeba (May 1, 2008)

little vi lipgloss is soo nice. plum lipliner really sets it off better


----------



## damsel (May 1, 2008)

lovelorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, hollywood nights + style minx


----------



## andicandi3x12 (May 2, 2008)

So even though I am about oh say a yr late lol
Just got my hands on *Vivacious l/s* and I love it! it is more sheer than hollywood nights and not as metallic as Rockin chick 
and either on top of it or alone, *She Boom lipgelee*! its my first lipgelee and I really like the light texture it has.


----------



## sofabean (May 6, 2008)

omg, i also LOVE LOVE LOVE ahoy, there from the new naughty nauticals collection!! it's super neutral on me and i love it!


----------



## Raysa (May 6, 2008)

My favorite pink ever has to be Girl About Town.. Rebel is my second fav.


----------



## shadee (May 9, 2008)

Lovelorn and chatterbox

Mattene flattering for a more nude/biege pink


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 9, 2008)

MAC l/s: Hug Me, Syrup, Pervette
MAC l/g: Beaux, Ensign, Pinkarat


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

Lipstick: Rebel, Girl about Town, Up the Amp,Hollywood Nights
Lipglass: Pinkarat, Spring Bean(eventhough it's green, it's great over pinks), and Flashmode


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 12, 2008)

Viva Glam VI SE is the perfect light pink shade.  Don't sleep on it!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 26, 2008)

l/g *pretty plush*
l/s *chatterbox*


----------



## IvyTrini (May 28, 2008)

Lipstick -  Grenedine (Slimshine) this colour is hot!
Lipgloss - Love Alert (LE) Dazzleglass (a pinkish red)
Im NW45


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_What is your favorite pink l/s or l/g?_

 
My favorite pink l/g is Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Radiant which is a shimmery pink plum and also in Pout but with Pout which is a baby doll pink. But blend it in because it's really bright on Women of Color's lips trust me it'll soften up and will look nice on you if blend it properly or blotted a little bit.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 28, 2008)

Chatterbox
Syrup
Ahoy There!
3N
Oyster Girl
Baby Sparks
Negligee


----------



## Kuuipo (May 29, 2008)

I like chocolatey pinks like NARS Pigalle or Shiseido Acorn.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 29, 2008)

angel scanty plink


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 15, 2008)

Oyster Girl
Pink Poodle
Prrr
Playful Plump (Clinique)
Camisole (Clinique)
Sungold Pink (NYC)
Brave l/s
Cosmo l/s


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

lipglass: Cultured, Oyster Girl
lusterglass: Pinkaret
lipstick: Syrup & Angel


----------



## mrsgray (Jun 16, 2008)

l/s Nyx Harmonica -which in my opinion is a dead ringer for Mac's Melrose Mood from the Heatherette Collection

l/g Bubble it Up from Victoria Secret's Beauty Rush(smells just like Bubble Yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )  or Nyx Rose Sparkle from the Diamond Sparkle line.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

(tan skin)
Angel 
Lovelorn 
Scanty


----------



## vita cooper (Jun 18, 2008)

my fav lipgloss is cultured and the lipstick is snob


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Baby plush glass l/g

It's my favorite gloss ever, by far. It's sort of a sheer tone peachy/pink. It's sort of pearlescent, not too shimmery. 

It's really nice by itself but it's also great to mute lipsticks. Sometimes I'll wear a shade of lipstick that would go better with the look if muted a bit, so I used Big Baby over it. For this very reason I keep two BB at a time; one for use alone and one for use over lipsticks.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 18, 2008)

my fave pink l/g is now pink grapefruit with pinkcarat as a very close second


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 19, 2008)

NYX lipstick in Louisiana...and the lip liner in Pinky.


----------



## wahine (Jun 23, 2008)

Hands-down: LUSTERING


----------



## dazzle (Aug 19, 2008)

My favs are pink poodle, bingo!, nymphette for l/g


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 21, 2008)

I like Flirt's Purple Passion. It's a great mix of pink and purple!!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Big Baby plush glass l/g

It's my favorite gloss ever, by far. It's sort of a sheer tone peachy/pink. It's sort of pearlescent, not too shimmery. 

It's really nice by itself but it's also great to mute lipsticks. Sometimes I'll wear a shade of lipstick that would go better with the look if muted a bit, so I used Big Baby over it. For this very reason I keep two BB at a time; one for use alone and one for use over lipsticks._

 

I love the way Estee Lauder's *Starlit Pink* lipstick makes me look so tropical and exotic

^^^ I also love MAC's *Big Baby* Plush Glass for a more subtle look


----------



## mittens (Aug 21, 2008)

3N L/S
Fleshpot L/S + Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 22, 2008)

ample pink plush glass


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_What is your favorite pink l/s or l/g?_

 

-Mac PinKarat Lusterglass
-Mac Morning Glory Lusterglass
-Mac Girl About Town L/S (w/ Nightmoth Lip liner and Spring Bean lusterglass)
-Mac Fun 'n Sexy L/s

I'm NW47


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2008)

Just lipglosses.  I just bought two pink Slimshines but I'm on the fence about them right now.

Faves:
*Sunny Boy!*





- l/g from Diana Ross Icon Collection - I will be so sad when I run out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Runner's Up - *VGV* l/g, *VGVI* l/g, *Corps de Ballet* l/g


I have a hard time with pinks.  I think I may be too warm. Even if Mac has a warm pink it usually seems to light for me.

*Bliss Me* would have been on this list but the glitter drives me nuts.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE this.. now i can go to the MAC store and know exactly what to look for!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Lovelorn
Pink Plaid
Morning Glory
Pink Lemonade


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Plink! lipstick with Steppin Out dazzleglass


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Viva Glam VI SE is the perfect light pink shade. Don't sleep on it!_

 
Great with Whirl l/l !!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 3, 2008)

l/g:  Lip 65 LE 
l/s:  Snob & Modesty anddd Creme de nude


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 4, 2008)

l/s: Girl About Town, Chatterbox, Please me, 3N
l/g: Steppin Out dazzleglass


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

*l/s:* 
*Girl About Town (with Magenta l/l to darken it slightly)
*Midimauve (for a nude/pink lip to go with light smokey eyes)
*Lightly Ripe (for a nude pink lip to go with dark smokey eyes)

*l/g:* 
*Hey, Sailor! (I need to get a backup from my CCO)
*Cherry Blossom


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 24, 2008)

i remember some i like alot :Bombshell-Sweetie-Lustering-vivacious 

L.G  will be pink poodle


----------



## MissResha (Dec 24, 2008)

omg

L/G: Flashmode


----------



## cocomia (Dec 25, 2008)

Viva Glam l/g and Plus Luxe plushglass!
BTW! This has been so helpful as I am a makeup newbie! I'm so excited to try out the recs here


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2008)

l/s: Viva Glam V 
l/g: Viva Glam V, Baby Sparks, Identity


----------



## cherryblsm (Dec 26, 2008)

Lg- Viva Glam IV, -lighter pinks:wonderstruck, prrr, petal pusher, love nectar
LS- O frosty med drk pink-nice!, pink nudes: Hug me-nude pink cream,High tea ( frosty very light nude pink)


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 27, 2008)

Lipstick: Immodest Mattene, Pomposity - but dyyyying to get Show Orchid

Lipglass: Hothouse! From Strange Hybrid.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 28, 2008)

Pinkarat is my all time fave, I also like Love Nectar and a few others that don't come to mind right now.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 29, 2008)

Pink l/g

Oyster Girl
Cultured
Viva Glam V
Bobbi Brown brightening pink 
Enchantress (more oragne than pink)
Sunny Boy (more orange than pink)


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIPSTICK - "O", STRENGTH, HONEYFLOWER, STAY IN TOUCH (cremesheen)

LIPGLASS - LANGUISH!!! (LE), 3N (LE), LYCHEE LUXE, BEAUX


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 30, 2008)

*1) Mellow Mood ( I believe it's a pink hue)

And

2) NYX Goddess of the night lip gloss in Beige.*


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Damn! I forgot, Mac's slimshine in Missy!*


----------



## meela188 (Jan 17, 2009)

i love bobbi brown hot pink lipgloss, Nars angelika blush, and sushi flower eyeshadow


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like snob with cork liner and Pink neavou but the only time I wear oink Neavou is when I lightly line the inner part of my lips with magenta and the outside with nighmoth it's really pretty....


----------



## Meci (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 2- for a light soft pink I love Mac Sweetie l/s. 
for a mid tone, kinda hot pink, my new love is All's Fair from BBR. I put a l/g similiar to flashmode l/g (another fav pink) over it and it's hot!
I'm NW45ish with dark lips, i never thought I could wear pink lips but these do the job!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

*WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

Hi ladies, I'm just wondering what are your favorite pink toned lipglosses and lipsticks? I'm a NC44/45 and looking for a cute new pink lippie. Any suggestions?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

here is a thread on that topic....HTH

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/w...l-s-l-g-93921/


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

Well I'll only speak for me...

Um, My fave pink lipstick is *_goes to check collection_*

NYX- Pumpkin Pie

Lip gloss is- Beauty Rush by V.S called, slice of heaven...


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

i love Loreal Color Juice in tutti frutti..absolutely love it. I'm wearing it in one of my fotds: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...n-fotd-139734/


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

^^^ Thx for posting that! I've been looking for a pink similiar to petit indulgence creamsheen glass and that color seems close enough. Thats one of my favorites by the way along with partial to pink and NYX Beige ( a pink color)


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

MAC Lipglass / Magnetique
MAC Lustreglass / Love Knot
Smashbox O-Gloss

MAC Frost Lipstick / Angel


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

Magnetique l/g
Hot Tahiti l/s


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

ample pink plushglass


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

Pink Poodle l/g by MAC is great!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

Nars - Chihuahua.
NYX Lip Gloss W/ Mega Shine - Beige & French Kiss.
NYX Round Lip Gloss - Real Nude & Mauve.


----------



## HerShe (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: WOC Fave pink lipgloss and lipstick?*

I love Jubilee, Lustering, and Syrup


----------



## gingin501 (Jun 26, 2009)

MAC's Sweet Strawberry from the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 29, 2009)

MAC Girl About Town l/s
MAC Pink Poodle l/g

I'm a bit dark, so light pinks make me look sick, but these two bright fuschia pinks are absolutely the best pinks ever.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 29, 2009)

i collect pinks
this week's obsession is lovelorn l/s with whirl liner

last month it was plum and hot gossip l/s

easily keep pink poodle in my bag at all times

pink nouvea(not sure of the spelling) with whirl and a lil plum on the corners for the effect

gat with magenta liner and a lil stop look


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 2, 2009)

Viva Glam VI l/g with cork or chestnut lipliner looks wonderful on WOC.


----------



## belle89 (Jul 2, 2009)

Lickable


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gladiola l/s and Possum Nose Pink l/g (both from Dame Edna)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hot Frost l/g, Possum Nose Pink l/g, Nice Kitty l/g and Strayin' l/s!


----------



## YesicaElana (Jul 4, 2009)

Blow Dry l/s
Queen Bee l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 4, 2009)

^^I've got a new one for my favorites list:

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte lipstick in "Provocative Pink". Dear lord it is AMAZING.


----------



## SweetKris (Jul 4, 2009)

The love of my life is my Varneesh Lip Lacquer...


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't have a favorite pink lip gloss, but my favorite pink lip stick is Lickable cremesheen. If you had a hard time getting Girl About Town to work for you or GAT was just too bold, Lickable will be perfect for you. I love the cremesheen formula.


----------



## aizya (Aug 14, 2009)

I love Love Nectar Lustreglass..its a nice sheer pinky peach color =)


----------



## medixon (Aug 14, 2009)

hug me & ample pink


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 29, 2009)

idk if I mentioned this before, but I love Speed Dial lipstick...yummy


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Oct 11, 2009)

captive l/s
ample pink l/g


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends on what kind of pink I want.

In your face pink
Impassioned l/s + Style Minx

Soft Pinks:
Hug Me (I think it's that one)+ Nymphette or Oyster Girl

Coral Pinks:
Coral Polyp + Lychee Luxe


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I've got a new one for my favorites list:

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte lipstick in "Provocative Pink". Dear lord it is AMAZING._

 
Those look AMAZING!  I saw some of Temptalia's swatches and now I'm looking at the color selection on Sephora.  Have you had a chance to try Rose Culture?


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 11, 2009)

For a brighter pink I like

A rose romance l/s with steel my heart l/g
Lickable l/s with Petite indulgence c/g
Lustering l/s
Utterly frivolous l/s (from fafi)

And for a softer nudier pink I like

Bare slimshine
Hug me l/s
Ramblin rose l/s
Viva glam v l/g
Lust l/g

I know I have more since pinks are my fave, but that's what I can think of for now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't met a Pink I don't love

Fun, Fun
A Rose Romance 
St Germain
Nude Rose
Aloof
Out To Shock
GOSH Darling
VG II

Lipglass
Oyster Girl
Virgin Kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




VG VI SE 
Baby Sparks
Ample Pink


----------



## YesicaElana (Oct 11, 2009)

Geez...why did I say Queen Bee l/g?

Anyways my new fave is a mix of Lollipop Lovin l/s and Made With Love l/s. The redness in Made With Love neutralizes the green sheen in Lollipop Lovin.
I also like Ramblin Rose l/s and Steppin Out d/g


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 11, 2009)

l/g - sweet strawberry, magnetique

l/s - Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Those look AMAZING!  I saw some of Temptalia's swatches and now I'm looking at the color selection on Sephora.  Have you had a chance to try Rose Culture?_

 

^^Temptalia is the reason that I am hooked on them! Her lips make products look so good >_< I have Rose Culte as well as Provocotive Pink and it is really gorgeous too. Here are some swatches for you. The colours were not altered in the photo. The lipsticks are really that pigmented!


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 9, 2009)

Pinkarat- Loves it
Old one- Pink Poodle
Flashmode- Old favorite
Nars Chihuahua


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 10, 2009)

Lovelorn l/s with Pinkarat Lustreglass


----------



## GucciGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

Stila lip enamel in Happiness and MAC l/l in Plum Soft.

I also Nars Roman Holiday and that pink that came out with the McQueen Collection (brain freeze!!)


----------



## AngellFace (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey girl, glad to see over here. I miss you on youtube


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 22, 2009)

Viva Glam VI SE....Sweet Baby Jesus, that thing is pretty!  lol  I just tried it for the first time this weekend with Pink Treat liner and it was so yummy.  I also got a gazillion and one compliments on it.  Who knew it would be WOC friendly?


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 22, 2009)

Recently I've been loving Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip tar in "Anime". If you are not afraid of wearing insanely bright, attention grabbing lip colours then this is the colour for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks great with Velvetella cremestick liner.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have some pinks that I really like ranging from neutral to bold, but my difficulty really lies in finding the best lip liner to bring out the bold colors.  I've been using Red, but are there any others that are also good for bold pink lips?


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 22, 2009)

^I've been looking for some good liners to go with my bold pinks for a while now and so far I really love Velvetella or even Currant. If you apply it lightly it is very subtle and lightly defines your lips without making them look like Pamela Anderson. I'm really not a fan of overly obvious lip liner. 

Another great one that I've been wearing is Full of Fuchsia Technakohl liner from the Make Up Arts Cosmetics collection. I find it pretty much useless as an eye definer because it kinda drags around my eyes and does not show up very well but it's the right shade of pink for most of my cool toned hot pink lippies. I'd love to hear some more suggestions too.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

Full of Fuchsia sounds like a great one... Sometimes I forget about versatility of products.  I'll wait for it to pop up at a CCO.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally I like Angel. (l/s)
and Melt In Your Mouth. (l/g)

I want to try bolder lipsticks though!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2009)

Right now for me its got to be Way To Love, buts its not a true pink, more a coral really. I adore A Rose Romance and regret not backing it up!! Creme Cup is a great pink staple but I dont reach for it as much as the others.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^^Temptalia is the reason that I am hooked on them! Her lips make products look so good >_< I have Rose Culte as well as Provocotive Pink and it is really gorgeous too. Here are some swatches for you. The colours were not altered in the photo. The lipsticks are really that pigmented! _

 
Where do you get the Rose Culte? =O It's gorgeous!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Where do you get the Rose Culte? =O It's gorgeous!_

 
You can get it any where that stocks Yves Saint Laurent Cosmetics. So if you are in the States you can find it at Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales etc... I bought mine at an Aussie department store. It is superduper gorgeous on and well worth the hefty price tag. >_<


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_You can get it any where that stocks Yves Saint Laurent Cosmetics. So if you are in the States you can find it at Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales etc... I bought mine at an Aussie department store. It is superduper gorgeous on and well worth the hefty price tag. >_<_

 
Thanks! Its so gorgeous. I have to have it! bwahahaha.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 22, 2009)

just picked up another really gorgeous combo:

half-red lipliner w/ my favorite pink dazzleglass creme


----------



## Elle93 (Dec 22, 2009)

My favorite one was MAC Cultured =/ but that was from forever ago =(


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I have some pinks that I really like ranging from neutral to bold, but my difficulty really lies in finding the best lip liner to bring out the bold colors. I've been using Red, but are there any others that are also good for bold pink lips?_

 
What I do when I can't find a liner bold enough is line with a nude first, like Subculture, then apply the lipcolor with a blunt liner brush around the edges first and then fill in.  This is going to give you a sharp line as if you had on a bold liner, but lets you see the full payoff of the lipstick.  Make sure you use a lip primer too (I'm just now getting into this, but it makes such a difference w the brights!!!!), and you should be good to go.  Your face is always beat, so I'm sure you know this trick


----------



## carmenhoney (Dec 31, 2009)

I love My Favorite Pink and Syrup so far


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

lip stick : gladiola and lip gloss- hot frost from dame edna collection


----------



## nids (May 17, 2010)

Fav Pink l/s - Captive, feel so fine & Twig
Fav pink l/g - Magnetique, Viva glam VI SE


----------



## Notorious19 (May 17, 2010)

Favorite lipstick is Girl About Town, Favorite Lipgloss of Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## gingin501 (May 17, 2010)

Sweet Strawberry l/g


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Favorite lip gloss-Pinkarat by Mac and fav lipstick is Viva Glam V


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

I think Viva Glam Gaga is my favorite pink.. I don't wear it super often though.

&I've had my eye on lollipop lovin but don't own it... yet.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

I love Viva Glam V lipgloss.


----------



## afulton (Jan 28, 2011)

Up the Amp
  	Bubbles
  	Viva Glam Lady Gaga
  	Sweet Thing
  	Pomposity
  	Viva Glam II
  	Cremesheen Style Curve
  	Faux
  	Girl About Town
  	Show Orchids
  	Flaunting It Kissable Lipcolour


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 1, 2011)

all mac shades

  	- hug me ( for everyday. I first wanted to try it and the ma was like it wont show up on me and she said i would be wasting my time and she handed me a brown shade and i was like are u serious right now? and i went to a different mac counter and let me try it and i fell in love!)
  	- mehr (from the mickey contractor collection)
  	- something new ( from stylishly yours)
  	- chatter box
  	- lust lipglass


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 1, 2011)

Girl About Town {MAC}
  	Pink Pop Gloss {Revlon}
  	Pink Nouvea {WetnWild}
  	#5004 Pink Passion {Black Radiance}


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 2, 2011)

My faves are

  	MAC Just Add Color lipglass
  	MAC Viva Glam VI lipglass
  	Rock & Republic LoudMouth lipgloss

  	I need to add some pink lipsticks to my collection


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 2, 2011)

MAC Girl About Town and Show Orchid l/s
  	MAC Extra Amps Dazzleglass


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 2, 2011)

I love that gloss . . .  I just finished that tube !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EngineerBarbie said:


> MAC Girl About Town and Show Orchid l/s
> *MAC Extra Amps Dazzleglass*


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 7, 2011)

Just picked up Viva Glam VI SE lipstick from the CCO. Beautiful pink...  I should have gotten a backup


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 7, 2011)

MAC's Pink Plaid is my go to pink color.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lipstick: Magenta lipliner- Mac Speed Dial Sweetie Velvet Teddy Creme Cup Mousse and Blue Rose- NYC Nouveau Pink- WnW  Gloss: Sugarrimmed  Extra Amp Whisper Pink and Crystal Rose- Black Radiance Strawberry, Ballerina Pink, Mauve, Natural, and Kiss- NYX


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a new fave lg- Chanel Pensee glossimer.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 29, 2011)

oh how I love pink...I'm super obsessed with the color- all shades   MAC Creme de la femme with MAC Cultured l/g-amazing.   Up the Amp (pink?) FAVE  I also LOVE MAC Blankety  Pink Buff by Bobbi Brown. Perfect glossy pinky-brown nude.    MAC Rare Exotic (a new fave) from Posh paradise collection


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

califabulous said:


> MAC Rare Exotic (a new fave) from Posh paradise collection


	Giiiiiiiiiiirl! Is it not amazing?! I absoltely love this color.

  	My other favs are (all MAC):
  	If It's Pink... Dazzleglass creme (Alice + Olivia collection)
  	Going Casual Cremesheen glass (In the Groove collection)
  	Splashing lipglass (To the Beach collection)


----------



## JANET JOHNSON (Feb 25, 2012)

Mac's Pink Nouveau and Up de Amp! I also love Loreal Color Riche in Sugar Rose #102


----------



## aradhana (Feb 25, 2012)

mac's captive


----------



## JESmakeup (May 21, 2012)

here is my list:
  	amorous l/s
  	ample pink plushglass
  	culture l/g
  	Viva Glam II(with Plum liner)l/s
  	Girl about Town l/s
  	Syrup l/s
  	Pink Poodle l/g


----------



## sss215 (May 22, 2012)

Girl About Town l/g  Utter Fun l/g True Babe l/g  Loud and Lovely c/s/g Nars Funny Face Nars Strawberry Fields


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 24, 2012)

MAC  Saint Germain Lipstick Pink Nouveau Lipstick Oyster Girl Lipglass  NARS Schiap Lipstick (MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE)


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 27, 2012)

Mac pink poodle l/g Sleek Fucshia l/s Lime Crime Contessa Fluorescent


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 28, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> *Schiap Lipstick (MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE)*


  	How could I forget Schiap It's also one of my favorites a gorgeous matte pink


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

My favs are:
  	Quick Sizzle and Candy Yum Yum


----------



## KaShaeD (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm loving MAC Pink Popcorn soo much. I will need a BU soon


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 5, 2012)

The perfect pink lipstick for me: Nars Roman Holiday. It's not purple, it's straight up pink. Beautiful, girly pink that can be sheer or intense. Love it!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

MAC Pink Nouveau
  	NYX Shocking Pink
  	MAC Lipglass in Pink Lemonade
  	MAC Lipglass in Pink Poodle


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

MAC:

  	Lipstick:

  	Rizzo (dc'd)
  	All Styled UP (LE)
  	Love Forever (Pro Longwear)

  	Creme de la Femme
  	Pink Friday
  	Saint Germain
  	VG Gaga I
  	Pink Nouveau
  	Candy Yum Yum
  	Moxie
  	Quick Sizzle
  	Pink Pigeon
  	Snob - just fell in love with it!

  	Liner:

  	Embrace Me (LE)
  	Magenta

  	Gloss:

  	Pinkarat

  	Pigment: 

  	Rose
  	Magenta Madness (BRIGHT, BLINDING SHOCKING PINK) dc'd

  	Cream Colour Base:

  	Madly Magenta (LE)


  	NYX:

  	Shocking Pink (matte)


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

Mac Angel l/s and Faux l/s Mac Underage l/g


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 25, 2012)

My favorite pink lipsticks r Chatterbox, Snob, Saint Germain and Impassioned... My favorite glosses r VG Gaga and Florabundance


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 26, 2012)

MAC Quick Sizzle
  	MAC Moxie
  	MAC Petals & Peacocks

  	And my "new" love...MAC Pink Poodle lipstick, which is of course long discontinued.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2012)

how is everyone feeling about Mehr? trying to decide if this works for NW50


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gulabi & Pink Burst lipstick by Mac   Pink Poodle and Splashing lipglass by Mac  Desire lipstick by Nars  Posy Infallible lip gloss by L'oreal  Ashley, I'm about an NC45 and I love Mehr. It's gorgeous. It's so pigmented that you don't need a lot. Just dab it on and it's very natural and pretty.I have two.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 10, 2012)

nuclearteeth said:


> MAC Quick Sizzle
> MAC Moxie


  	Same here!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm NC50/Matchmaster 8/Bare Minerals Warm Tan/Bobbi Brown Warm Almond
  	Lipstick:
  	Faux (love it- I wear it with Plum liner and a sheer pink gloss)
  	Laugh a Lot
  	Viva Glam Gaga I (surprisingly, this looks really good paired with Chestnut liner-yes, dark chestnut- and the Gaga I gloss. Apply liner, lipstick, blend, then gloss. You'll be surprised).
  	Hot Gossip


  	Lipgloss:
  	Love Nectar (my favorite every day, any place, number one boo)
  	Viva Glam VI 
  	Ample Pink (more of a pink-neutral. But, pairs well with a lotta of lipsticks like Honey Love, Gaga II, Viva Glam V and VI lipstick, Angel lipstick, and Fresh Brew lipstick)


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mehr looks awesome on WOC. it is my new go-to pink lippie for a natural look. It also has that new matte texture MAC is doing!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 17, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> Mehr looks awesome on WOC. it is my new go-to pink lippie for a natural look. It also has that new matte texture MAC is doing!


  	Can you post a pic?????


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 17, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I'm NC50/Matchmaster 8/Bare Minerals Warm Tan/Bobbi Brown Warm Almond
> Lipstick:
> Faux (love it- I wear it with Plum liner and a sheer pink gloss)
> Laugh a Lot
> ...


  	love nectar is one of my everyday staples as well. I keep it in my handbag.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 17, 2012)

MAC Creme de la Femme, Lickable (for a bright in your face pink), pink poodle lipglass


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 17, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Can you post a pic?????


  	I will try and remember when I wear it again


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 17, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> Mehr looks awesome on WOC. it is my new go-to pink lippie for a natural look. It also has that new matte texture MAC is doing!


  	I want to try Mehr soon. But, I was hoping to B2M for it and I heard that the counters aren't getting this color. Does anyone know if this is true? I heard only freestanding and Pro stores are getting it. I don't like driving to my freestanding store, so I'll probably just end up buying it online.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 18, 2012)

I got Mehr and I love it for a natural everyday color. It's actually my lip color just amplified and very pigmented. With a gloss on top it looks quite nice.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 18, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I got Mehr and I love it for a natural everyday color. It's actually my lip color just amplified and very pigmented. With a gloss on top it looks quite nice.


  	Are you pairing it with a pink gloss? Do you have any glosses that you can recommend to top it with? I was thinking about getting it, but I've read on the boards that the new Mehr leans more brown than the old Mehr. I don't know how true this is, because I haven't seen swatches of the old Mehr v. the new Mehr.


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 18, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Are you pairing it with a pink gloss? Do you have any glosses that you can recommend to top it with? I was thinking about getting it, but I've read on the boards that the new Mehr leans more brown than the old Mehr. I don't know how true this is, because I haven't seen swatches of the old Mehr v. the new Mehr.


	I never had the old one, but it's definitely pink on my lips, albeit a more natural one.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 19, 2012)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Are you pairing it with a pink gloss? Do you have any glosses that you can recommend to top it with? I was thinking about getting it, but I've read on the boards that the new Mehr leans more brown than the old Mehr. I don't know how true this is, because I haven't seen swatches of the old Mehr v. the new Mehr.


  	Usually I just pair MAC fresh air l/g or Evolution Rev l/g on top of anything, but today I paired Mehr with Woo Me kissable on top and I thought it was a great outcome. Mehr still pulls more pink on my lips. I reviewed it in my latest video on my youtube channel it should be around the 3 or 4 minute mark I did a quick swatch on my hand, but I don't have the old one to compare it too.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 19, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Usually I just pair MAC fresh air l/g or Evolution Rev l/g on top of anything, but today I paired Mehr with Woo Me kissable on top and I thought it was a great outcome. Mehr still pulls more pink on my lips. I reviewed it in my latest video on my youtube channel it should be around the 3 or 4 minute mark I did a quick swatch on my hand, but I don't have the old one to compare it too.


  	It was at the 4:34 mark. Thanks for the pointing it out. Do you have any pics/videos with it on your lips? I'm really leaning toward picking up Yash and Mehr.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 19, 2012)

MissTT said:


> It was at the 4:34 mark. Thanks for the pointing it out. Do you have any pics/videos with it on your lips? I'm really leaning toward picking up Yash and Mehr.


  	I actually did a FOTD with Mehr I'll upload it tonight and I can let you know so you can see it. I like Yash a lot as well, I think it's a great nude but I'll possibly pair it with a liner.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 19, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> My favorite pink lipsticks r Chatterbox, Snob, Saint Germain and Impassioned... My favorite glosses r VG Gaga and Florabundance


I was recently introduced to Hue n its defininitely my new everyday fave


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 19, 2012)

I uploaded the video of me using Mehr lipstick in case anyone wants to see. I absolutely love this color.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, kimbunney! You are the first YouTuber I have subscribed to.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 20, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you, kimbunney! You are the first YouTuber I have subscribed to.


  	Thanks so much. I hope that helped!


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

Lipsticks:
  	Creme In Your Coffee
  	Girl About Town
  	Amorous
  	Touch *my favourite pink nude
  	Modesty
  	Faux 

  	I need to purchase Mehr asap...


----------



## lexielex (Oct 5, 2012)

Mac girl about town l/s Mac pink nouveau l/s Mac love nectar l/g Cover girl fairy tale l/s My low for right now just started loving links I'm more of a coral type lady.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 8, 2012)

Viva glam nicki l/g is the color I have been waiting for my entire life!  It is the perfect bright pinky coral not completely opaque color of the moment.  I actually bought VG nicki l/s because of the gloss! I wasn't interested prior. I'm only getting one back up because it takes me forever to go through a gloss but I truly love this color. I hope they make it perm.


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

Favorite everyday pinks





  	Bobbi Brown Desert Rose
  	MAC Sweetie l/s
  	MAC Pinkarat l/g
  	MAC Viva Glam VI l/g

  	Fav fun pinks
  	Bobbi Brown Coral Cabana l/g (coral pink)
  	MAC Love Goddess l/s (red pink)
  	MAC Petals & Peacocks l/s
  	MAC Flashmode l/g
  	MAC Hothouse l/g
  	Bobbi Brown Dusty Rose l/g
  	Mac Easy Lounger l/g


----------

